# Leo threw up 5x in 12 hours



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm currently worried sick about my little Leo. I want to preface that he's currently at the vet and getting IV fluids. He can come home with me tonight to sleep, but then needs to go back to the vet tomorrow morning for more fluids. His vet said he's very dehydrated.

So yesterday was Leo's birthday! He turned one and I wanted him to have the best day ever. I tried giving him a scrambled egg (plain) in the morning, but he just wasn't interested in eating. I took him out in his stroller when my family had brunch and tried offering him his egg again, but he still wouldn't eat it. He drank a little water.

Later that day, he ate some dried chicken (Just Food For Dogs treats) and Cheerios. We went to a pet store too so that he could pick out a birthday present (frog costume for Halloween) and the store attendant gave him some samples of Primal freeze dried beef and duck. I didn't recall this until later today, but on Saturday, he also received a small sample of Primal freeze dried beef when we were at a different pet store.

Yesterday, around 3pm, he threw up yellow bile twice. It isn't uncommon for him to throw up bile, namely because he's not a super great eater and will occasionally eat very little in the mornings or will eat only when I handfeed him. So I wasn't too surprised he threw up yesterday because he hadn't eaten much in the morning.

Later that night (yesterday), we celebrated Leo's birthday by giving him a pupcake (from Sprinkles; sugar-free cupcake with yogurt topping) and he got to open his presents. He looooved the pupcake and ate all of it. He also ate about 6-8 bites of his chicken and rice dinner (JFFD). He drank a lot of water before I tucked him into bed.

This morning, I came downstairs and saw that Leo had thrown up in his pen sometime during the night. It was yellow bile with some of his dinner. I cleaned him up and offered him his breakfast. He didn't eat any breakfast or drink any water this morning. He threw up twice--bile. After he threw up this morning, I made an appt with the vet and brought him in.

The vet said he's super dehydrated (checked his gums). She's concerned about pancreatitis and will run the CPL blood test today, results to come back tomorrow. She said that the dehydrated food samples he ate probably caused or at least played a part in Leo's illness. Generally, she recommended that Leo not eat beef or dehydrated foods from now on. Leo is not to eat any food for the next two days while we wait for results on his pancreas and also administer fluids.

I apologize for this long post. I guess my goal is to let you all know what's been happening with Leo this past day and see if anyone has any advice. Anything I should ask the vet, tests he needs, etc.? I thought it was interesting that she recommended Leo not eat beef or dehydrated foods, but I guess it makes sense for Leo if she's worried about a pancreas issue. Anyway, thanks for reading and I appreciate any advice you may have!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm only going off what I gathered from your post but...

How does she know if it has anything to do with him getting sick? Did she do x rays? Did bloodwork show her something? I thought she was still waiting for test results? A blockage can also cause issues like this, as can IBD....


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Just wanted to add, that I am not saying the vet is wrong  It could very well be the treats were a bit fatty and triggered some pancreatitis I just think it's a bit early to point blame at them when she's still waiting test results.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OH, poor baby. I will let the experts way in -just wanted to say will be thinking of you and hoping for the best.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Leo hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Nat...so sorry about Leo not feeling well

I hope the vets can help figure out why his tummy was not happy!
Hedy


----------



## jody10 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hope he feels better. Keep us updated.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Hope little Leo feels better soon.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor Leo. Hope you get the results soon. He is where he needs to be and is keeping the supportive care he needs. Good luck.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry Leo is sick  These days, I don't feed Zooey anything but her Pinnacle kibble and Stella & Chewy's salmon treats because I never know what could set her off. I really hope Leo feels better soon. 

Hugs,


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I agree with Shelly's questions. Did the vet do blood work? Liver and kidney function in addition to checking for pancreatitis? Urinalysis? X-rays? Is the vet certain there is no blockage? Is the intestinal tract inflamed?

The dehydrated food by itself won't cause this as long as the pup gets enough water. 

I know how worried and scared you are. Make sure your vet is screening for everything possible and keep us posted.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Poor little guy, I hope the vet figures it out soon. Sending warm thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry that Little Leo is sick. Not a good way to spend a birthday. My Yorkie, Violet had pancreatitis. She was hospitalized for three days, and it took 2 weeks to start feeling well. I had changed her food. It was the same brand that I always used, but a Weight Management type. My vet and the ER vet agreed that it was probably the food change without transitioning it slowly. It could be that with your Leo, or the cupcake and the freeze dried food was just too much and upset his stomach.
I hope that he feels better soon! It's horrible when they're so sick that they won't eat or drink.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have had the same problem with Chloe in the past several months. I have narrowed it down to dairy. She use to tolerate it well but lately, if I give her cheese or yogurt it will cause her to throw up and have the big D. She does have IBS. She too was brought to the vets and given IV fluids under the skin. They ran tests on her including a fecal exam, every thing was negative. Now I have cut out all dairy and she is doing better, except for the Rabies shot she just had, that's a whole other story.:w00t:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Hope you get good news.
My first Maltese would also throw up bile. 
At Rylee's last vet appointment she threw up 5 times while we were waiting for her blood work. Pretty much a case of nerves.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about little Leo! Bless his heart, that's just terribly difficult for both of you. Hope he gets well soon-- thoughts and prayers going out for you


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you all for your comments positive thoughts!

Shelly--thanks for your questions. I saw them and was able to read them while on my way back to the vets to pick up Leo. The vet had taken enough blood to do a full panel, so I asked her to run a full panel instead of just the CPL test. Based on Leo's symptoms, I think she just thought of a likely diagnosis and was going to run with that (pancreas issues) first. Either way, the full panel will be more illuminating and even if *fingers crossed* everything is beautifully normal, I'll have baseline numbers for Leo.

Leo didn't poop while at the vets, so I collected his sample, which he willingly provided once we were home, and will bring it in tomorrow for testing. She will also run a urinalysis tomorrow. 

He's home now, resting in his bed, and very low energy. His poor tummy keeps grumbling and he's probably wondering why I'm being a bad momma and not feedin' him! Hopefully after tomorrow, he'll be well hydrated again and we'll know more with the tests. If they all come back normal, I'll follow up with her again about diet because maybe Leo just had upset stomach. Thank you all again from me and Leo!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Poor baby, I'll be praying for little Leo, and I'll keep checking for updates
He's blessed to have you as his mommy


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks Paula. That means more than you know. I just hope he goes back to being his happy, silly self soon


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Well I hope it's nothing serious and that he's feeling better already! Let us know what the tests show


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Poor little guy! I hope the vet gets to the bottom of this soon!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

JUST checking in on little Leo :wub:


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for checking in! Leo's at the vet again because the vet wanted to do the second day of fluids to make sure he's good to go and well hydrated. He gave the saddest cry when I handed him off to the vet tech.  I feel so bad because he's always so excited to go out, ride in the car, and go somewhere fun. I feel like I duped him by taking him to the vet again!

Last night, he didn't vomit, which is great news. He was pretty out of it though, so we just lazed around and went to bed early. He usually sleeps downstairs in his pen, but given the situation, we made a fort together (ok.. I made the fort..) on the couch and we had a slumber party there instead. I think he loved it!

I will pick Leo up again around 5pm. I should know the results of his blood test by late afternoon today. I don't think we'll have results on the poop and urinalysis by today though because I just brought in the poop this morning and the vet was going to take his pee sample for me. I'll update when I know more.

Thank you all for being so sweet and supportive. I'll do a picture post later today to showcase how Leo still had some fun on his birthday! (spoiler: he tried on his halloween costume)


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

*Gasp!* Birthday pictures! I LOVE birthday pictures!!!


----------



## Toffy (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm curious you said that you gave to him sugar free cupcake, is that special for dogs or for humans?


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

Toffy--the cupcake was for dogs specifically. But since Leo ate all of it, I'm sure it didn't help his discomfort :\

Leo's back home and resting! His blood work results were great! :thumbsup: That is definitely the best news ever, but it does lead to speculation as to why he was feelin' so lousy. The vet still thinks it could've been a pancreatic episode if he was given fattier food (the samples) than he's used to (even if his CPL test came out normal). Another possibility was GI discomfort. Any of those things, combined with Leo's dehydration, could have caused him vomit multiple times. Even though I don't have a straight forward answer as to why/how Leo got sick, I am happy that he seems better, with bright eyes, and just happy to be home. He's tired, and I think it'll take a couple days for him to be back at his energy level, but he was interested in eating his dinner and is being lovey so I'll take it!

Thank you all for your comments and critical thinking. Among many other reasons, I think that's one of the best things about this forum. I know I couldn't think clearly knowing Leo was ill and at the vet, so I appreciate you all contributing your thoughts, things to ask the vet, etc., and helping me work through this.

Leo would like to share some pictures from his first birthday to thank you guys! He also wants everyone to know that the costume choices were not his own. :innocent:









He is not a bow wearer and was very eager for me to take this off! :wub:









Posing with his birthday treats in his bow tie (he didn't eat the puppy cookie)









Presents are opened!









What did the fox say? Haha









His froggy costume for Halloween :thumbsup:









Now he's like, c'mon mom... I think that's enough. Haha


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful pictures Nat and I am glad he's feeling better


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad he is doing better.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Leo- So happy that you are feeling better :aktion033: You are adorable in your Froggy costume and I love the handsome pic of you with your blue bow!! Happy late 1st birthday. :chili::chili::chili:You sure got alot of nice prezzies :w00t:.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh, what an adorable little Froggie Doggie!
Leo is just too cute!

I am so glad he is better. My Max can't tolerate the freeze dried raw either, especially the duck. It makes him very sick. Our vet said it is very rich due to a high fat content, and some dogs just can't handle it.
Over the years, I have had dogs have throwing up episodes like this, leading to dehydration, and sometimes we never knew why. Just a one time thing.
It is great that his blood work is so good. Sounds like it could be a one time issue. I hope he continues to do well, and enjoys his birthday gifts!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

So glad Leo if feeling better! Thanks for sharing the ADORABLE pics :wub: I love his costume! Oh, and I also love your carpet


----------



## Toffy (Nov 4, 2013)

So happy he is feeling better, love the birthday pic. My Toffy is turning 2 next month, i'll try not to spoiled him with so many food


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Glad Leo is doing better and great pictures!


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

*Happy that Leo & Mommy are all doing great! * Wow! He had an awesome birthday after all that! He is a cutie pie and looks adorable in his Froggie outfit!

*Happy Belated Birthday, Leo!*  :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Just reading this post. I'm so glad Little Leo is feeling better. He is so adorable in his B-day pix!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So glad he is feeling better.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy to see that he is feeling better.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Happy Leo's doing better. :chili::chili: Happy belated birthday. :wub::wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wonderful to hear he's doing better!

Sending lots of recovery wishes!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Glad little Leo is feeling better! His birthday outfits were pretty cute, even if he did look offended in them!


----------

